#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-02
<wesdom> any updates to Karmic lately
<wesdom> ami ami-1515f67c
<wesdom> fyi, i hadn't had any issues
<erichammond> wesdom: As far as I know, that's the latest 32-bit server AMI for Karmic.  I try to keep the latest ids listed on http://alestic.com
<wesdom> thanks erichammond I new it was in beta, going to go prod with my instance soon
<steveb> erichammond: a colleague of mine who has just started using AWS wanted me to pass on to you that he thought your ec2 docs and articles are the most easy to read and informative that he has seen
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-06
<karstensrage> hi, i was wondering if there was a way to compare EC2 instances to VPS solutions?
<karstensrage> for instance how does a 'small' EC2 instance compare to what http://vpslink.com/compare/vpslink-hosting-plans/ offers?
<orangeacme> it varies in lots of ways. the best way to compare is to run your application on ec2 and on the vps. trying it out for an hour shouldn't cost you much
<karstensrage> no i mean just in terms of cost analysis
<karstensrage> like you can see the EC2 cost for one year of a 'small' instance works out to be about 18/month
<karstensrage> and the Link3 on that VPS site is about 19/month if you only pay monthly
<karstensrage> but is the 'small' comparable in any meaningful way to the Link3 in terms of bandwidtch, memory, disk space
<metalman> karstensrage: we did these comparisons before moving to ec2, and almost in every way ec2 was superior to most vps services
<karstensrage> hmm ok
<metalman> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/
<karstensrage> right now im running two .war applications under tomcat, with Mule, MySQL and a standalone Jersey (RESTful) deamonized with jsvc
<flaccid> karstensrage: 19/month in which currency ?
<karstensrage> usd
<flaccid> where is aws' costs on the instances, because that seems cheap
<erichammond> flaccid: http://ec2pricing.notlong.com
<erichammond> and no, you can't run a server full time for $19/mo on EC2.
<erichammond> The cheapest would be $31.63/month and that includes paying $350 up front for a reduced price for the next 3 years, and that does not include network traffic or persistent storage.
<karstensrage> like youd want all db to be persistent
<karstensrage> eventually
<flaccid> yeah i work for rightscale :) what was the 19/month reference referring to ?
<erichammond> karstensrage: You'd want your database to be persistent immediately.
<karstensrage> erichammond, yeah i know.. i use terracotta which has a concept of 'eventually' but yeah i agree
<flaccid> anyone used rds yet ?
<karstensrage> flaccid, vpslink
<flaccid> karstensrage: like you can see the EC2 cost for one year of a 'small' instance works out to be about 18/month
<flaccid> i guess i misread that..
<karstensrage> yeah, paying the 227.50 but it doesnt include usage
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-11-07
<karstensrage> im not sure what usage means
<erichammond> flaccid: I won't even look at RDS until it supports master/slave.  Plus I'm uncomfortable with a 2 hour maintenance window each week.
<flaccid> true. yeah im going to do my own custom pgsql ebs routine pretty soon
<flaccid> and do the standard rs mysql ebs
<karstensrage> if that means 'on' than thats an additional 22.32 for a month
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> i think its coffee time
<flaccid> bbs
